# Start The Year Off Right



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

Since I have a reputation amongst the guys I golf with, at work and on a couple of other golf forums as being a GOLF PIG I had to do something today.

There is a 9 hole course in London, which is about a 25 minute drive from my home. I went and played 9 holes today, JAN.1 to ring in the New Year. :laugh: The course was very wet due to a lot of rain the past two days. However it was golf, and I had a great time.Joined a husband/wife/brother 3some ahead of me.

Score was not important in those conditions but I managed a +3 on a 3260 yard Par 35. One Par 5 is 640 yds, one Par 3 is 240 yds. Plus putting was not the best on the furry greens.

Still it was a good way to start a new year. Now I am ahead of the guys I normally golf with  The weather is looking good for next weekend too! :thumbsup: Bonus golf in southwest Ontario Canada.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Nice going 

I have managed to play pretty much every day apart from xmas day, boxing day, and new years day over this Christmas break.

I am using today as a day off as my right arm, tricep is killing me, might have over done it!

The weather in the uk today (south east) is blue skys, pretty mild at 7 degrees. Supposed to change for tomorrow when I will be on the golf course to wet and windy lol  

Still, have to get in one last round of golf before I head back to work on the 4th.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi Fitz. Is that your normal weather for this time of year in the UK? What we are experiencing here is way above normal tempatures. Normally there is snow on the ground and tempatures are below freezing. 
The forecast for the rest of our week is calling for above normal tempatures again. So by the weekend there might be more golf in store! :thumbsup: Have fun when you head back to work, I go back this afternoon. :thumbsdown:


----------



## kewltubes (Dec 18, 2006)

*Weather in PA*

It is great weather here in PA. And this coming Saturday they want a high temp in the 60's. Awesome weather we have had for December and now into January.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

kewltubes said:


> It is great weather here in PA. And this coming Saturday they want a high temp in the 60's. Awesome weather we have had for December and now into January.



Exactly, way above the norm for this time of year. Problem is I have a new snowblower and have not used it yet!:laugh: 

I live just north of Lake Erie, St Thomas. Which is located south of London. Our snowfall is normally less than London averages. But still enough sometimes to be a pain to shovel. 

However we do need some cold weather to keep the growing cycle normal for this time of year.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Golfbum said:


> Hi Fitz. Is that your normal weather for this time of year in the UK? What we are experiencing here is way above normal tempatures. Normally there is snow on the ground and tempatures are below freezing.
> The forecast for the rest of our week is calling for above normal tempatures again. So by the weekend there might be more golf in store! :thumbsup: Have fun when you head back to work, I go back this afternoon. :thumbsdown:



It is a bit warmer than normal, we had quite a good summer this year also.

I would imagine that the weather will turn at some point in January and February, but I am hoping all will be good for my trip to Cork in Ireland towards the end of Feb.

We dont often see snow, this time of year is usually grey and miserable, raining and icy. Its not cold enough for the ice, but this afternoon turned a bit grey.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

Good stuff. I knew that your area does not get much snow. But I figured it would be a bit colder than it is right now.
Those gloomy days get to be depressing after awhile. Over here the sun is now out a bit longer as the days grow longer. 
We do need some snow though. However it needs to dry up some before it freezes. Too much water laying around, and if that freezes it tends to damage fairways etc.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Yeah, not a big fan of ice or frost 

It can rain and be as cold as it likes during the week, as long as the weather improves the the golf at the weekends 

I am finding it increasingly annoying when the odd errant drive lands in the rough and its a lost ball because of it plugging and not being found or worse, some decomposing leaf covers it up! Nothing more annoying.

Can't wait until summertime now so that the footing becomes firmer


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Here I am in all this sunshine and I haven't played yet.

I had to work NYE and just sat home all day yesterday being lazy, wondering if I could get paid to do that the rest of the year.  

We are on short hours, so closing at 3 PM, Ihave time to hit some balls in the afternoon, but today, had a guitar buddy come over and we played some music. I may hit some balls tomorrow or try to get in 9 holes. Thursday morning around 8 AM, a bunch of guys are playing 9 holes on this executive course nearby. It's OK, but not my idea of golf.

I'll probably wait until Saturday for my first real round of the year...


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

As of now I am a retired person..... with some 3 feet of snow covering all local golf courses. It'll be months before any golf is played here in Denver. I may be taking a trip to Mesquite, Nevada the end if February... that is the next opportunity I see for golf for me. 

After my retirement lunch with the department today, I stopped in a Golfsmith store and looked longingly at a few drivers. I have just about enough cash to buy one, and I desperately need a new one, but I don't want to buy one now and have to wait till lord knows when to actually use it for real.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

congratulations on your retirement, enjoy it 

played today, my golf is steadily getting worse, I think I need a few days off now.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

I wish I were in a climate that I could say my golf was getting worse. Have'nt been out since early December, snow covered courses here in Moncton, New Brunswick. Not near as much snow this year though, normally I'd be looking over a 5 foot embankment in front of the house by now. Am really praying for an early spring, have been doing a lot of reading "Fearless Golf" and David Leadbetter's "Positive Practice", want to see if I can implement anything I've been reading. Envy you guys.....


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I have to admit I admire those of you with the fortitude to play in what I would consider bad weather and I particularly admire those who study the game when they can't play. When I lived up north, if I read golf books or watched golf movies when I couldn't play, it just aggrivated me more.

The closest thing to effort I've done on my own, not counting some recent lessons, was to buy a heavy club and a Swing-Stik

The heavy club is to stretch with if I can't get to the course early enough to hit balls and the Swing-Stik is nothing but a grip on a pole with a swing speed meter in it, but there's a cd telling you how to turn its use into a whole golf oriented exercise program. I'm kind of getting into it because I can take it into the back yard for 5 minutes at a time 4-5 times a day and stretch with it.

In the meantime, my diet is doing reasonably well, but my coworkers always want to eat pizza. I may just kill them all!  

Admittedly, after a few years of not playing at all, I have the bug again in the worst way and can't stand to play poorly. I just HAVE to get my game back and I'll do what it takes.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

I played 18 this morning  Yes sir, January 6, Southwest Ontario and we had to wait to tee off this morning at 9:00. Two groups ahead of us :laugh: By time we made the turn the parking lot was full, the course was full. The rain was coming down hard for 3 holes, I thought I was playing golf at The Old Course :laugh: 
Normally I would be shovelling snow at this time of year!


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

This has been a great winter for us in the northeast part of North America for sure... I've got a tee time this Friday at my local course - so I'm going rain, snow or shine!


----------



## golf4eva (Jan 8, 2007)

im only 14 and my golf is really wearing me out. i think i need few days off. i play everyday in my school holidays and try to play every weekend.


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

with all this nice weather i havnt actualy even hit a ball yet this year. so heres hoping that its going to be a good year for me.


----------



## R7oss (Dec 5, 2006)

I still havent been out on the course this year, mainly been at the driving range trying to get used to the new clubs, will hopefully be out soon tho :thumbsup: although the weather at the moment (winds at 70mph, flooding..) is not going to help me get out and play


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

The weather here has been going up and down like a working girls drawers on payday. We get some snow, then two days of +10, just enough to start the melt, then another layer of snow. Driving us die hards crazy. Been out regularily to the dome, but thats just frustrating. I may send golf4eva a truck load of snow and drop it on his first tee (jealousy), imagine getting in so much golf you've got to take a couple days off to rest.....theres just no justice.....


----------

